# My Magic Chef gas oven won't start, pilot is lit



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey all,

I have a dish to cook but my oven won't start. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif

It's an old gas oven, brand is "Magic Chef". There's only one knob for the gas, that adjusts the temp of the oven. Usually I turn that knob and hear the gas come out and it heats up. Tonight I turn the knob, but no sound, no heat. I checked under the oven and the pilot light is on.

I remember having been in that situation once in the past and after a day or two it resumed working normally, so I blamed it on the little clock, that seems like it can automate the start/stop of the oven? I've never used it myself so I don't know if it's even working. There's an hour and a minute hand, and then there's a little red hand that seems to be the timer hand. I've tried turning both the time hand and the hour/minute hands in every direction imaginable and that doesn't seem to do anything.

I was getting ready to work with the oven all night long.... I'm stuck!


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

French Fries said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a dish to cook but my oven won't start. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif
> 
> ...


If the red hand is in the middle of the clock face, it's probably a minute timer. if you turn it a little to the right it will probably buzz (where 12:01 would be on a regular clock). If it's just a timer (if it buzzes) it has nothing to do with your oven. The ovens that had a start/stop timer generally had three knobs. One for the clock, one for the start time and another for cook hours.

If the pilot light is lit and you don't have any flames in the oven, your oven is broken and needs service. Depending on the model, it may need a thermocouple, thermostat or a flame safety switch, but in any case, it needs service.

Note that the cheapest of these parts will run at least $30 and the service call and labor is going to be at least $80, so you might want to think about replacing it if it's old or you're not happy with it.

Terry


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Terry!

No, it does not buzz, it simply stops when you turn it counter clock wise to a 12 o clock position. Then if you press on the knob you can move it past that 12 o clock position but the hour/min hands move along with it.

Anyway yes, it's old and I'm not happy with it, can never get a constant temp, and it's not the first time the thing won't start. Oh well, looks like it's time for a new oven - maybe a new kitchen! If I can convince my wife. That oven could be just the thing that triggers it. Well, that and the lack of a hood, the fridge that freezes all our veggies, the light at the top that's broken, the lack of counter space, the sink that's leaking, etc etc....

Maybe the oven stopping was just a sign. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

French Fries, you sound happy about it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Well actually it really sucks because I had an assignment for class tomorrow, and I just hate having an excuse for not bringing my assignment.

As for a new kitchen, yes, that would make me happy for sure! Been thinking about it for.. what.. the past 10 years now? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It might need resetting after the earthquake.  If the stovetop works, but the oven doesn't that's often the problem.

Does the clock show an icon? Or, a message?

BDL


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:


> It might need resetting after the earthquake. If the stovetop works, but the oven doesn't that's often the problem.
> 
> Does the clock show an icon? Or, a message?
> 
> BDL


If this oven is as old as I think it is, the only icon it's ever seen was the little guy in the chef's hat, printed on the box it was shipped in, and the the clock has hands, not numbers. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Terry


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I think it's at least as old as you think it is. The faceplate on the clock barely shows numbers anymore... no icons anywhere. BDL, I didn't even think that the earthquake could be the reason for my oven stopping to work! I automatically blamed it on my little one, and given he's always playing with the clock knob, I just assumed... but it's becoming clear I was wrong, the oven just won't start again at all, the clock probably has nothing to do with it. Oh well.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Feed valve is either stuck or clogged up. At this age labor wise does not pay to fix unless you can buy part and do yourself.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Ed. I think I will replace the oven.


----------

